# Depression?



## BrutusTheGirl (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm worried about Brutie (2years old) She is just re-gaining weight from having her babies (November 22nd) And we have kept two puppies. So that makes Brutus 1 out of 5 household dogs, and very low on the "food-chain" at that. (Some times even lower than her puppies) I have noticed that Brutus spends ALL her time in my moms room which is small, no windows, dark, etc. And prefers to stay there. If (very small "if") she happens to be out with the family she cowers and doesn't stay for longer than a few minutes. I realized the other day that Brutie's ENTIRE WORLD is just my house. She never goes for walks (HATES anything having to do with walks, doesn't mind the leash though) Never goes for car rides, and can't reach the couches to look out the windows and expand her world even a tiny bit. Brutus also often hides/hoards food by "burying" it in the folds of a blanket or under a pillow etc. Also, if you go to pet her she usually looks extremely scared, flops onto her back (and looks very worried) and at the next possible chance she has, runs back to my moms room.
She has recently ONLY been going to the bathroom in the house (We have a dogdoor) She almost never goes outside unless all 5 dogs are outside and barking at someone near the fence. She has always been very overweight (workin on it:coolwink so her appetite is fine... I think. It's realllllly hard to pinpoint anything related to food, stools, urine spots, etc with 5 indoor dogs. 

ETA: Brutus came from a puppy mill (Oops:foxes15 and has always had behavior problems such as snarling at strangers and growling at our family if we disturb her in her sleep.

What I am thinking about doing to help her is:
- Closing off my mom's room so she can't ALWAYS hide in there
- Putting steps up to the couch so she can see out the window and maybe get some entertainment. (Her "steps" right now are leading up to my moms bed)
- And just kinda givin her lots of lovin and treats, and attention.

What do you guys think I should do about this?


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

They are all great ideas! Have you had her to the vet for a check-up since she's had the pups incase there's a complication that's causing this behavior? I would also start picking her up & carrying her outside with the other dogs. Letting her down when she's comfortable and picking her back up when she's ready. Sounds like she needs to feel safe & secure. The puppy mill might have hurt her mentally and she needs a little more attention then the rest until she knows she's is in a safe place.
I would also take her to the park for walks all the while reassuring her that everything is o.k. and talking to her with excitement in your voice that "we are going for a walk at the park." She definitely needs to know that there's more to life than being cooped up in a small place and that she is loved. It won't take her long to see what's good in life.
I'm sorry your baby is soo scared, but I'm happy she has you.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

That may help. When I got Ling Ling, my Pekingese, she was two and from a hoarding situation. I had her and her sister. She lived under my bed for a year. I finally got her to come out and interact with me with chicken training treats. She loved them. It took forever, but she finally became more social _with me_. Now that her sister passed away a year ago and she has all the chis to play with, she is the most outgoing she's ever been. She even let my daughter pet her, which, believe me, is something. She's 11 years old, so it really took a long time to get her this friendly.


----------



## BrutusTheGirl (Nov 27, 2010)

svdreamer said:


> That may help. When I got Ling Ling, my Pekingese, she was two and from a hoarding situation. I had her and her sister. She lived under my bed for a year. I finally got her to come out and interact with me with chicken training treats. She loved them. It took forever, but she finally became more social _with me_. Now that her sister passed away a year ago and she has all the chis to play with, she is the most outgoing she's ever been. She even let my daughter pet her, which, believe me is something. She's 11 years old, so it really took a long time to get her this friendly.


Thank you for your reply! The thing with the treats is, Brutus has always been very overweight so treats really arn't a possibility. My idiotic mother brings home those styrofoam take home boxes of ANYTHING she's had at a resteraunt and sets it on the ground for my dogs :foxes15: It is INFURIATING
All of my dogs are showing signs of teeth problems because of the people food she gives them. (The dog food they are on is Orijen adult)


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh, I would be livid. My mom has a chi mix that is so overweight right now. I talked to my dad and he is trying to decrease her food, but he keeps saying it's too little. Obviously not if she is as big as a house. With the chicken treats, I would just give her a bit as small as 1/2 my pinkie fingernail. Just enough for a taste. Try taking her into your room, just the two of you, and put her on the bed and play with her. Run your hand under the covers like a mouse. Most dogs can't resist trying to get the moving object. Or just to cuddle if even that much playing is too much for her. How long have you had her?


----------



## BrutusTheGirl (Nov 27, 2010)

Brutus is Two. And we have had her since she was supposedly 4 months but with a mill... you never know. She was VERY very tiny when we got her.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Then you just need to spend time with her, build up her confidence. It's hard being the low one in the pack. Pepper is at my house, he's the youngest and the others pick on him sometimes. He's learned to come to me when it happens. I am looking for confidence building tasks myself to help him.


----------



## BrutusTheGirl (Nov 27, 2010)

Brutie just went on her first walk in 1 1/2 years !!!  It has taken me this long to FINALLY get her out the door. It took like 4 huge treats and it was only like a 15 step walk but it such progress!! She then came home and tore a strip off one of her puppies though :/


----------

